# Pig ears for LGD



## porkchop48 (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to put it ... But I can not handle BYC any more with it being so slow so i figured I would try here. 

We butchered pigs this weekend and I kept the ears to make treats for the dog. 

Has any one done this and want to suggest a way to make them?


----------



## crazyland (Feb 1, 2012)

Never made them myself. But I imagine a slow roast would do the trick. Just like I do with pumpkin seeds. Don't thing they would work in the dehydrator althought I would probably try that if it was just a few.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 1, 2012)

My dogs are eating rough parts out of pigs (including ears, feet...), rough beef, chickens....
and they love it. Sometimes I cook for them these parts together with barley.
They love it either way.
I have been doing this for 2 decades with variety of different dogs and all of them are healthy, happy and live very long...


----------



## secuono (Feb 1, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> My dogs are eating rough parts out of pigs (including ears, feet...), rough beef, chickens....
> and they love it. Sometimes I cook for them these parts together with barley.
> They love it either way.
> I have been doing this for 2 decades with variety of different dogs and all of them are healthy, happy and live very long...


Rough or raw??

Dogs can eat raw, no problem after a bit of adjustment. My two dogs get w/e there is after any animal is chopped up. Chickens get any left overs from cooked food.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry   yes, raw. 
Hey... English is my second language, so forgive me for this spelling error.


----------

